# Worldmark St. George (Utah) Need a few answers :)



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2007)

In reading the reviews, the claims are that the resort is 'tired'.    Going there in October 2008, have the following questions:

1.  Has anyone been there recently and your opinion on the condition of the units?

2.  Have they upgraded to being able to use laptops in the units?

3.  What are the 'deluxe' units like?

4.  Aside from Bryce, etc., what is there to do in St. George proper--we are ancient people too old to hike?  Any good local restaurants?  We are only there 3 days on way to Denver.


----------



## ladycody (Dec 30, 2007)

Cant help on things to do...but I read reviews on redweek, igougo, tug, wmowners, and the WM forum and only saw one review that mentioned it being "tired" and one other was negative but unavailable for reading...out of about 20 + reviews read.  

(igougo=2 total both positive, redweek=1 total and positive, WM=lots positive with one strong negative, wmwoners=9 predominantly positive, Tug=5 or 6 total positive with one mild negative)
 

With two exceptions the majority of reviews thought the resort and units were very nice...not over-the-top nice...but _very_ nice and they all gave the resort good marks.  Since people are far more likely to complain after a bad or disappointing experience...I'd take it as an extremely good sign that only two reviews were negative...and even the one that said it was starting to get "tired" had enough good in it to recommend it to others.   Hope that eases your mind a bit.


----------



## RichM (Dec 30, 2007)

We were there in late June on a one-day stop-over on our trip back from WM Wolf Creek in Utah.  We stayed in a 2BR Deluxe unit and it seemed very new and in great condition.  There was a jetted tub in the common bathroom - perhaps that's part of the Deluxe-ness? I don't recall them having the Telkonet internet in the rooms, yet, in August but they may have now. There's a thread over on wmowners.com that tracks which resorts have/don't have Telkonet in-room high speed and someone reported it was to get installed in July.  Since we were only there for one day, I can't tell you about what to do in the area- we just swam, picked up a quick pizza for dinner, and then drove back to So Cal the next morning, stopping for a breakfast buffet in Vegas along the way.  We enjoyed the St. George pool, though, and the kids had fun playing in the grotto under the waterfall.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2007)

St. George is a rather interesting small city.  If you have any interest in Mormon Pioneer history, the LDS Temple has a Visitor's Center that is always interesting.  Since the Mormons were the first white settlers in the area, even if you set aside the religious overtone, the general history of the area is pretty interesting.

Beyond that, St. George has a pretty active shopping area, friendly people, and nice neighborhoods.  There are several excellent golf courses in the area, if you happen to be a golfer.  There are amazing dinosaur tracks that can be seen pretty easily.  I don't recall any restaurants that are amazing, but all the alces I've eaten there were good to better than average.  Here's a link to the Chamber of Commerce website "Things to Do" page:  http://www.stgeorgechamber.com/Places to See and Things To Do.htm

And if it's all too much (or too little) for you, it's an easy drive down the freeway to Mesquite, Nevada, if you want to gamble.  

If you have three days, be sure to at least drive to Zion National Park.  It's less than an hour away, is a very nice, scenic drive, and it's a beautiful park.  You can spend a long day and see a lot of the park.

Have fun! 

Dave


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 31, 2007)

I looked through our reservation history and it shows that we've been to the WorldMark St George resort 9 different times.  The first time was in 2002, the most recent in April of this year.  We've stayed in 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units, all  in the original buildings so we haven't been in one of the deluxe units.  In my opinion it continues to be one of the nicest resorts in the WorldMark family. Attractive grounds and bright spacious units, all clean and well maintained. Topped off by a very friendly and helpful staff. I have a few pictures from the resort on my web site.

I'd agree on taking a day trip to Zion National Park.  When we were there private cars were not allowed in the park; they provided a shuttle bus from the parking lot to the major areas in the park.  I don't know if the shuttle runs all year or if it is seasonal during the summer season.

There is a small dinosaur museum in St George if you are interested in that type of thing.  We spent two or three hours going through it one afternoon on one of our visits to St George.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you all -- I guess I was focused on the negative and not the positive; lesson learned.  Fred -- beautiful website and pictures!   Dave -- thank you for the website to check out.  Tuggers are wonderful!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 31, 2007)

For dinner- Claimjumper steak house is very good.  This is not related to the Claimjumpers in California.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jan 17, 2008)

*Grafton ghost town*

There's a ghost town nearby that you can visit without doing much walking. It's only a gravesite and a few buildings.

There was a great cafe near the historic Mormon tarbernacle called Bear Paw. Outstanding food with good prices.

If you go to Zion Canyon in the winter, you can drive through. The shuttles stop running in the winter, so you can drive without doing a lot of hiking.


----------

